

Am I erupting yet? - kjartans
http://amieruptingyet.appspot.com/

======
kjartans
We always seem to be creating some kind of global mayhem here in Iceland. The
latest one regarding a volcano that may, or may not be on the verge of
erupting on a grand scale. So, here it is, the big news. Am I erupting yet?

